# Is BTWEA a Tax Exempt Income?



## mike54 (23 Sep 2010)

Hi
BTWEA (back to work enterprise allowance scheme)
Still in my *Form 11*, the income from the BTWEA scheme is not taxable but do I have to consider this as a tax exempt income? And so put the amount in “*Other income including tax exempt income*” on the Form 11
Also am I right to say that I don’t have to pay income levy on the BTWEA, I found information about PRSI & Health levy (which do not apply to BTWEA) so it’s clear but nothing about income levy. 
To finish does the BTWEA amount need to be anywhere in my accounting account or in the revenue Form 11?
Thanks for those who could help


----------



## Gervan (23 Sep 2010)

Social welfare payments and similar, such as back to education allowance, community employment schemes etc are exempt from the income levy.
As to where you'd put BTWEA in the Form 11, the bottom section of the Exempt Income, where you can then put in a description.


----------



## mike54 (24 Sep 2010)

Thanks, much appreciated


----------

